# does anybody have have a care sheet for a macaw.



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

hello does anybody have or know of a really good red / blue and gold macaw care sheet thanks sam.


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

anybody


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Amazon.com: Sally Blanchard's Companion Parrot Handbook: Using Nurturing Guidance to Create the Best Companion Parrot Possible: Aka, the Happy Bappy Fun Book (9780967129808): Sally Blanchard: Books

Amazon.com: The Beak Book: Understanding, Preventing, and Solving Aggression and Biting Behaviors in Companion Parrots (9780967129815): Sally Blanchard: Books

Amazon.com: Guide to a Well-Behaved Parrot (Barron's) (0027011036675): Mattie Sue Athan: Books

Amazon.com: Guide to Companion Parrot Behavior (9780764142130): Mattie Sue Athan: Books

Amazon.com: Parrot Training: A Guide to Taming and Gentling Your Avian Companion (Pets) (0785555054202): Bonnie Munro Doane: Books

There's a good start.


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks im going to get a book tomorrow i was just wondering if theres anygood care sheets online until then.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Not really - you might get some bits and pieces from parrot sites, but there aren't "care sheets" for them like you get for reptiles...

BirdsnWays Guide to Pet Birds, Parrots & Exotic Birds Care & Breeding. Breeders, classifieds, products & information. Macaws, cockatoos, cockatiels, amazons

Some information there....

All About Cockatoos - MyToos.com

Not macaws, but the principle is the same....

You thinking of getting a macaw, then?


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

well im really thinking about it but obvs as you know i dont know no where near enough just yet so im going to be doing alot of research, but yes im very interested in either a scarlet macaw or the blue and gold macaw but i think i prefer the scarlet now ive always wanted one but never thought of my self as ready for one until now . is there any difference in those to species do you know? thanks sam


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Yes, there are differences.

A Scarlet is more likely to be "hot-tempered" than a Blue and Gold...

Are you prepared to have what amounts to a two-year-old with a chainsaw on its face for the rest of your natural life?

I wanted a blue and gold myself, but my life - having a full-time job - just doesn't really allow for having a toddler, let alone one that is louder than an airport and able to casually bend metal buttons and wedding rings (yes, really - my wedding ring went from round to oval with one very light pinch from the Hyacinth I was playing with) let alone tear apart anything less resistant than metal...


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

ive read about that but i didnt know about the i knew they had alot but able to bend gold thts powerful but still the colours and the appeal are still to great to put me off, im 99% im ready to look after it and the other 1% will probs come when i read up about them more.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I hope you don't mind me asking, but how old are you? 

If you like the colours of the scarlet macaws, have you considered something like a female Eclectus parrot, which are brilliant crimson and purple, and a smaller bird so probably easier to manage in terms of moving your life around, providing adequate caging when you're not there to supervise...?

I'm not trying to put you completely off having a macaw, but there are alternatives that are worth researching and considering, to make sure you're getting the right bird to share the rest of your life with.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

As I said in my post in your other thread, I would not recommend any of the large species of Macaw to someone who has never had a parrot before! They are extremely loud, very destructive, could break your knuckle with a bite, & need a heck of a lot of space & attention! 

And Scarlet Macaws are one of the least suitable as a pet bird as they are known to be one of the worst tempered Macaws. I have a friend who has a rescue Scarlet Macaw & he is extremely unpredictable.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Aye, the Bites they can give can mean missing fingers! Having worked with parrots I certainly would never recomend any macaw to a first time parrot keeper. Even some die hard parrot people wouldn't keep them.

One thing I can recomend is, search for a sound clip of a macaw in full screatching mode. Play it on the loudest volume for 3 to 8 hours solid. If you haven't topped yourself then, then maybe you'd not lose your mind having one.
But Like Ssthisto has said, maybe a smaller parrot specis would be your best bet.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

What about the "mini" macaws like:

Chestnut-fronted Macaw - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (Also known as the Severe Macaw, total length 18 inches - body size is about the same as a Timneh grey parrot)

Red-shouldered Macaw - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (Two subspecies, also known as a Hahn's Macaw or Noble Macaw depending on which subspecies you get. Total length 14 inches, not much bigger than a cockatiel)

If it's the colour you like, what about a lory or lorikeet?

Rainbow Lorikeet - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 

Chattering Lory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (Had one of these sit on my shoulder on a nature walk, decide he liked my ponytail "that way" and then whisper "I'm sorry" in my ear afterwards...)

If you've never been, I would recommend visiting Tropical Birdland next spring - when it's just starting to warm up and all the parrots there are going to be practicing their best "getting ready to mate" screeches. There are free-roaming macaws (or were the last time I went) as well - if you haven't picked one up before (and tried to put it back down when it doesn't want to go!) you don't know what you're missing. That's where the Hyacinth bent my wedding ring. I don't think he's out wandering around any more since they found a mate for him - but there are plenty of blue and golds, greenwings and scarlets for you to meet.

TROPICAL BIRDLAND

Incidentally... they've got a pretty good general parrotcare guide on their site.


----------



## catastrophyrat (Jul 8, 2009)

This may help you there are lots of useful articles here.
UKPR Forums Rescue ~ Rehabilitate ~ Rehome ~ Educate - Powered by vBulletin
but there is a lot to consider -they can live to 80 years old-they ideally need bird company which can be difficult to get right and who will look after the bird when you go on holiday -it is very very hard to get birds boarded-you need a very good Avian vet !-they are few and far between and you ideally need to be in a detached house as the noise can be heard for miles -my macaw knows my car and you can easily hear her down the road when I drive up. They are like 3 year olds mentally and need stimulation and they have a pair of wire cutters called a beak. my girl is a rescue -now 16 years old and lives in an aviary specially built that is literally half of a room


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

ive looked at all the mini macaws and other better beginner parrot species but i still cannot drag my self away from the scarlet macaw but if they are the hardest i may look into the blue and gold macaw as ive read there better temperd. thanks for all your support guys! :2thumb:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

You might want to run the idea past your parents before deciding to go out and buy one. That's provided you've got the 1,200+ quid you'll need for the bird and the other 1,500 you'll need for the cage, toys, insurance, microchip, food, supplements etc etc. Oh, and the 30 quid a week on fresh fruit and veg, most of which will end up on the floor or up the walls.

Seriously though, take the advice given and look at a smaller species first. : victory:


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

9Red said:


> You might want to run the idea past your parents before deciding to go out and buy one. That's provided you've got the 1,200+ quid you'll need for the bird and the other 1,500 you'll need for the cage, toys, insurance, microchip, food, supplements etc etc. Oh, and the 30 quid a week on fresh fruit and veg, most of which will end up on the floor or up the walls.
> 
> Seriously though, take the advice given and look at a smaller species first. : victory:


 
:lol2: that is so true,have fun with strawberrys
but tbh i agree with everyone else i would certainley look into other parrots,most people want them becuase they are beautiful looking and are fun,.. most of the time like others have said they are EXTREMLY loud and any kind of parrot i would compare to a toddler tbh:lol2: but maccaws take the biscuit join a few parrot forums and read about other peoples exsperiences in the end you will do what you want but i say go for a lovely conure maybe a sun conure? not as much hardwork mega HUGE personalitys and absolutely stunning:flrt:

good luck !


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

Ssthisto said:


> What about the "mini" macaws like:
> 
> Chestnut-fronted Macaw - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (Also known as the Severe Macaw, total length 18 inches - body size is about the same as a Timneh grey parrot)
> 
> ...


 The so called mini macaws are as noisy as conures. Lories aren't really a beginners bird either with their rather specialist diet of nectar.
Dunno why so many new parrot keepers always want the big flashy birds.
It's like someone who has kept a grass snake in the past, sudently deciding they want an anaconda.


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

my mum and dad have said yes aslong as i do all the reasreach which is why i am buying that book a few people have recommend on here, and yes i have the money (just about anyway lol) but im getting more and more convinced to buy a gold and blue because of the better temperment but i still love the gold and im sure i would be prepared to put up with the poo, noise, bites and many other factors


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> The so called mini macaws are as noisy as conures. Lories aren't really a beginners bird either with their rather specialist diet of nectar.
> Dunno why so many new parrot keepers always want the big flashy birds.
> It's like someone who has kept a grass snake in the past, sudently deciding they want an anaconda.


I know the minis are as loud as conures (although not all conures are horrifically loud - greencheeks are lovely!) but that's still not quite as loud as a full-sized macaw or cockatoo in full voice. Far as lories go, I'd have still _personally _said a lory is a better choice for a teenager than a scarlet macaw 

Another thing to be aware of, Sam....

Since you do live with your parents, what happens if the bird bonds to one of them and takes a serious dislike to you? 

We had a Timneh grey parrot living in the house - originally Choco was sort of supposed to be mine, and I spent a lot of time with her. But she decided she liked my ex-hubby (before he was ex) and that I was Satan's lieutenant. She growled at me, chomped my finger down to the bone once, and if my ex left her on the perch in the room with me, she'd proclaim an oddly nasal _Oh, S***_ before flopping off the perch to run after him.

When he moved out he didn't take her with him... and although I would have loved to have kept her - she was a fabulous personality and I loved sharing my life with such an intelligent animal - she still hated me, and it always seemed as if she blamed me for ex-hubby leaving her. She's since been rehomed with my fiancé's sister, and we do see her occasionally. She doesn't spare any love for me when she sees me.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

tH3 r3PtIle gUY! said:


> my mum and dad have said yes aslong as i do all the reasreach which is why i am buying that book a few people have recommend on here, and yes i have the money (just about anyway lol) but im getting more and more convinced to buy a gold and blue because of the better temperment but i still love the gold and im sure i would be prepared to put up with the poo, noise, bites and many other factors


 
it might be an idea to let your parents see a few comments or exsperiences with these birds as it would be a shame to get it,and it end up being another passed on parrot due to it not turining out to be how they exspected: victory:


----------



## MrsP (Apr 13, 2008)

Love the ring squashing Hyacinth story -have a similar one of my own!

Macaws are not birds for kids. They are feisty and grumpy and have big beaks. Even the so called "easy" blue and gold has a strong personality and needs a firm hand and lots and lots of attention. My boy is my baby and won't let anybody else near him - not through lack of trying - he just prefers me. Our greys also have specifice preferences.

I would suggest you start with a smaller bird, budgie or cockatiel and get used to working with birds before you even consider a macaw. Ok, you can't show off at school with a pet budgie, but I suspect that's the main reason you want a macaw to be honest.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

MrsP said:


> Love the ring squashing Hyacinth story -have a similar one of my own!
> 
> Macaws are not birds for kids. They are feisty and grumpy and have big beaks. Even the so called "easy" blue and gold has a strong personality and needs a firm hand and lots and lots of attention. My boy is my baby and won't let anybody else near him - not through lack of trying - he just prefers me. Our greys also have specifice preferences.
> 
> I would suggest you start with a smaller bird, budgie or cockatiel and get used to working with birds before you even consider a macaw. Ok, you can't show off at school with a pet budgie, but I suspect that's the main reason you want a macaw to be honest.


 
:notworthy:

people underestimate how much hard work parrots actually are: victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Blue & Gold Macaws might be easier than Scarlet Macaws, but they are still a major handful & still capable of wittling your dining table to splinters in minutes & removing your finger nail in a second! Seriously, think about a smaller less demanding parrot species!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I agree. A smaller, less demanding bird would be better as a first choice.
Macaws are very vocal. VERY VOCAL. I have known many owners whos neighbours have complained about the noise.
What you need to ask yourself is, do you have the constant time and attention to devote to one? Simple question. Have you got time for a toddler? If not then a Macaw is really really not for you. It's ok SAYING you have time but...

Would you leave a Toddler alone?
Would you be willing to give up nights out etc?
Are you prepared for the bird turning and hating the very site of you, regardless of how much you love them?

I know you REALLY want one but, do your parents truely understand what is involved?

Are you planning on Uni? If so, what will happen to the bird?
If the bird gets stressed, pulls all it's feathers out and refuses to stop due to seperation, are you aware that this does happen?

Best thing to do is to visit a parrot rescue (not a pet shop who will WANT to sell you a bird regardless of suitability) and see birds that previous owners have messed up. That way you and you parents, would have a better understanding.

Are you wanting one cause of the one on Corrie?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

So? You've gone through everything then that was suggested on here?
Since as your now looking for breeders


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

yes i have thought of every angle and have talked to many breeders and have decidied to go for a blue and gold macaw as even breeders say as long as you put in the effort there as hard to keep as anyother parrot.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

tH3 r3PtIle gUY! said:


> yes i have thought of every angle and have talked to many breeders and have decidied to go for a blue and gold macaw as even breeders say as long as you put in the effort there as hard to keep as anyother parrot.


 
good luck,and i hope you find your perfect bird:2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

tH3 r3PtIle gUY! said:


> yes i have thought of every angle and have talked to many breeders and have decidied to go for a blue and gold macaw as even breeders say as long as you put in the effort there as hard to keep as anyother parrot.


Yes, they're as hard to keep as any toddler.

Are you *really* ready for a toddler at your age? 

Are your parents ready for a toddler?

As others have asked, what happens when you go to uni - are you going to leave the bird with your parents? What happens if the bird loves one of your parents and attacks you? 

I hope you find the right bird - but I'm not convinced that the right bird is always "right now". By the time my life is ready to have a parrot in it again, I may be too old to entertain the idea of bringing something into my life that will outlive me by a good forty years.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I can't help but think that you are going to make a mistake in getting a B & G Macaw!


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I can't help but think that you are going to make a mistake in getting a B & G Macaw!


I agree completely - this is almost certainly going to end in tears and yet another parrot with behavioural problems winding up in a rescue centre.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> I can't help but think that you are going to make a mistake in getting a B & G Macaw!


 

i agree to.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

We tried. 
and this was advice from experienced people, not just hersay.
Having worked with birds like this, and know how much they require in care and dedication, jumping in to a bird like this is not the way to go.
We all gave advice on better smaller birds to start with.

It's ok saying the breeders have told you you'll be fine, however, I doubt these are breeders who are thinking of the birds long term welfare and more the cash.
Such a shame as good sensible advice was ignored.


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

I know this will ruffle a few feathers (boom boom) but i don't think these large parrots should be kept as pets at all IMO
Regardless of being hand reared these animals should be free to fly in an over sized aviary outside with birds of its own kind. They have incredibly complex social groups which people deny them when kept as pets in the home. They are group animals who live in flocks so to deny them your 100% attention every day of your lives is cruel.

I have worked with these birds and have seen just how demanding they are. So what if you can provide a large cage and 20 something hours access to the whole of your house a day and all the best foods possible ... these birds need more than that and im sorry if this upsets people but i just dont think they should be kept as individual household 'pets' 

You seem set on getting one, thats very sad, very sad and selfish indeed.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

9Red said:


> I agree completely - this is almost certainly going to end in tears and yet another parrot with behavioural problems winding up in a rescue centre.


 
yup,or cheap with not many feathers on preloved 
heres what you could of had,my conure also known as mini macaws


















Pimperella said:


> We tried.
> and this was advice from experienced people, not just hersay.
> Having worked with birds like this, and know how much they require in care and dedication, jumping in to a bird like this is not the way to go.
> We all gave advice on better smaller birds to start with.
> ...


im sorry but tbh any GOOD breeder would not of agreed to it at all.....


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

rach666 said:


> yup,or cheap with not many feathers on preloved
> 
> 
> im sorry but tbh any GOOD breeder would not of agreed to it at all.....


 
Think that was EXACTLY what I said! :bash:


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

I used to have parrots and parakeets once when i was younger used to take all the parrot and parakeets of the rspca. 

Id always said since being around animals id love a blue and gold macaw. My dad very nearly got me one at 15 but due to a new sofa being needed for his ex the parrot was blew out the window. Id visted that breeder every weekend for the last 4 weeks of weaning. Any way I never got the bird thank god as now at 18 with all my other animals and collage work to do. I dont think id be able to cope with one.

By all means go and get a macaw but can you really say you could look after parrot for 50+ years?


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

Pimperella said:


> Think that was EXACTLY what I said! :bash:


 
i wasnt undermining you i was agreeing with you.


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Lol, everybody is trying to be very polite about it. But what they are saying is DON'T GET ONE!

If you go ahead and get one without being 100% prepared for it then it is a very greedy and selfish thing to do.

You see this so much on here, a young kid wants something badly and just won't listen to advice. Couple this with parents that will let them get what they want and it's got disaster written all over it.


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

you lot are saying that im not going to put in the effort in or look after this guy but i know i am today and yesterday i went to this guy my dads somtimes talks to and he has 20+ parrots including 4 blue and gold macaws and ive been working with him for 8 hours a day for the last to days and yes my ears are almost bleeding and i feel nakerd but i still know i want one and i know ill look after it for defo, but thnak you for your advice but please dont say that its going to end in tears it might yer but you dont know it will because i know im going to look after him.


----------



## ferretman (May 11, 2008)

Good luck with your macaw


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

tH3 r3PtIle gUY! said:


> you lot are saying that im not going to put in the effort in or look after this guy but i know i am today and yesterday i went to this guy my dads somtimes talks to and he has 20+ parrots including 4 blue and gold macaws and ive been working with him for 8 hours a day for the last to days and yes my ears are almost bleeding and i feel nakerd but i still know i want one and i know ill look after it for defo, but thnak you for your advice but please dont say that its going to end in tears it might yer but you dont know it will because i know im going to look after him.


I'm sorry, but 16 hours of playing with someone else's parrots is nowhere near enough experience or time for you to fully appreciate what a monumental commitment these animals are. As has already been said, people are trying to be patient with you and give you polite advice but you don't seem to be taking it to heart and actually THINKING about what has been said. Have you're parents read what's been posted here? I bet they haven't, and I bet you're unwilling to show them because it might make them change their minds about letting you have one once they realise that these birds can actually be downright dangerous in inexperienced hands and will need you're love and attention all day, every day for the next 50 - 70 years. 

Oh, and this - 'please dont say that its going to end in tears it might yer but you dont know' - Again, sorry but that is just not good enough. This is a living, breathing, feeling and intelligent animal you are talking about, not a toy. 

I'm sorry if I'm sounding a bit cruel and sharp, but the point is this - I do understand that you belive with all your heart that you can look after this bird and I have no doubt at all that you will try your very hardest to do so, but the simple fact is you do not have the experience to provide the type of lifelong home a macaw needs and because of that alone things are virtually guaranteed to go wrong. Getting a macaw in these circumstances would be purely for your own gratification and most likely at the expense of the animals' long-term welfare. 

If you want to be a devoted parrot owner with a high regard for welfare and correct husbandry - and I know that you do - then PLEASE forget getting a B&G macaw for the time being and look at something more suitable for a novice keeper. Green cheeked conures, as has already been suggested, are fantastic 'mini-macaws' that will charm the pants off you! They also come in loads of different colours - even blue - and wont chop your fingers off if they do bite, nor upset the neighbours too much when they decide to sing/shout at the tops of their lungs. Why not see how you get on with a conure for a year first and _then_ see how you feel, rather than rushing out and getting a macaw now and ending up in a hell of a mess. 

Take a look here - www.conures.co.uk and here - Hill Country Aviaries, L.L.C.

Here's a few videos - 

YouTube - 4 week old baby green cheek conure
YouTube - Sweet Pea dancing
YouTube - Funny Conure
YouTube - Green Cheek Conures (Yellow sided & Cinnamon)


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

One of my sisters Conures.
YouTube - Tom the Yellow sided conure takes a bath


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

if this vid doesnt make you want a conure nothing will:flrt:
YouTube - Bird plays dead

YouTube - Leo's Blanket Trick


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

Conures are great little birds but even they are known for their nipping and o boy can they give a nasty nip:lol2: One day I would like to own a macaw but not until I have a few more years experince of be a parent to these little chaps and other breeds as there is so much to learn.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

stucoady said:


> Conures are great little birds but even they are known for their nipping and o boy can they give a nasty nip:lol2: One day I would like to own a macaw but not until I have a few more years experince of be a parent to these little chaps and other breeds as there is so much to learn.
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
stunning birds you have :flrt:
they do give a good nip,but nothing compared to a conure,loving yours


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

Excellent advice given.

I started with budgies and cockatiels. I have got a hand reared and very tame Senegal and earlier this year was asked to rehome an African Grey. His previous owners had died and the family did not want him. He is great fun, talks nonstop, and good company. However, he took a while to settle in, adores me but is not too fond of another family member. He has to be cleaned out frequently (as obviously all my birds do) but does make considerably more mess. He also has a beak! He has not bitten me because I watch him whilst stroking him, but would not put my face up close. He has a 6' cage which takes up the corner of the living room. I can hear him down the bottom of the garden (some 200' plus) and it can make talking on the 'phone difficult at times!

Serious thought must be given to acquiring a bird that can live up to 80 years.

Start small and wait....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

To the OP, are the rooms in your house big enough to allow a B & G Macaw to fly? As to deny parrots the most valuable exercise of flight is cruel!
What do you plan to feed your Macaw?
Can you provide enough chewable toys & branches for such a destructive bird?


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

ive decided not to go for a macaw after reading all your comments over again and looking much more harder into them ive decided to go for a yellow fronted amazom ive found a beautiful youngster an 09 bird had him out of his cage plenty of times and hes been great nibbles on everything but i find that funny not annoying lol and hes great comes straight to your arm if you put it in the cage hes fantastic just wondererd if these were a better choice than a macaw really and what you guys think in terms of him being my first large bird and just everthing really ive sat down with the women selling him and shes gone though loads with me even let me borrow one of her books so i think im propbably going to go with him just wanted to point out that im sorry if i seemed subburn befor and also one last thing is there any like nasty habbits or any big down sides to a yellow fronted amazon which the lady might not of told me about thanks sam:2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Ok, an Amazon is probably a *better* choice.

Keep in mind that what a parrot is like as a baby is NOT what they are like when they hit puberty. Cute, cuddly, sweet babies who nibble you gently because they're trying to get you to feed them can turn into hormonal, angsty, chomping monsters when they're trying to get their groove on and you're not cooperating.

Amazons can also be *very *loud.
Amazons can be somewhat aggressive, particularly when hormonal (although probably not as bad as a male cockatoo...)
Amazons can be territorial - if it's HIS cage he'll let you know with his face... the hard way.
If your Amazon bonds to someone else in your house as his mate (and there's no way to stop him from picking the person HE wants instead of who YOU want), you may have to deal with him attacking you and trying to drive you away from that person.

You will STILL have a toddler for the rest of your natural life - are you ready to be the parent of a three-year-old who can puncture your hand down to the bone and scream louder than a rock concert when he's having a tantrum or just feeling happy?

You'll need to keep up with his training, not just the step-up and step-down - when they get overexcited they can get bitey.

On the plus side, they can be affectionate, they're generally good talkers, they're not quite as much one-person birds as greys or 'toos can be, I haven't seen as many people saying they're known for feather picking, and they can be better about being left than some of the other parrot species.

A blue-fronted Amazon was my second choice, when considering that a macaw probably wouldn't work in our lifestyle... but I don't think I have time for an Amazon either. TBH, until the cats go I wouldn't consider any bird personally; if I was going to go for another bird I think I would likely go for a Jardines or one of the Pionus species.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

tH3 r3PtIle gUY! said:


> ive decided not to go for a macaw after reading all your comments over again and looking much more harder into them ive decided to go for a yellow fronted amazom ive found a beautiful youngster an 09 bird had him out of his cage plenty of times and hes been great nibbles on everything but i find that funny not annoying lol and hes great comes straight to your arm if you put it in the cage hes fantastic just wondererd if these were a better choice than a macaw really and what you guys think in terms of him being my first large bird and just everthing really ive sat down with the women selling him and shes gone though loads with me even let me borrow one of her books so i think im propbably going to go with him just wanted to point out that im sorry if i seemed subburn befor and also one last thing is there any like nasty habbits or any big down sides to a yellow fronted amazon which the lady might not of told me about thanks sam:2thumb:


thats fantastic !she sounds like a very responsable seller/breeder
same rules still apply needs lots of your time and attention ie,its like having a baby but i say great choice and good luck.

you must post pics when you get it:flrt:


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Ok, an Amazon is probably a *better* choice.
> 
> Keep in mind that what a parrot is like as a baby is NOT what they are like when they hit puberty. Cute, cuddly, sweet babies who nibble you gently because they're trying to get you to feed them can turn into hormonal, angsty, chomping monsters when they're trying to get their groove on and you're not cooperating.
> 
> ...


 
thanks very much  the lady said that just be prepared for his "teenage years" as hes turning from child to adult but he really is a very good bird has already started to talk and is not scared of humans me and my mum went to the lady whos got him today and we both handled him and he was fine with both of us, the only thing he does is that if somones holding him he wont let anyone else really touch him he wont bite but growls but hes fine once hes gone to the other person if you see what i mean.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

most birds tbh are very one on one person birds,so its to be exspected aww bet your really excited?:2thumb:


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

yes ive wanted a bird since i was like 3 but obvisly i couldent have one really until now so yes i cant wait really :2thumb: hes fantasic hes got such a character on him.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

tH3 r3PtIle gUY! said:


> yes ive wanted a bird since i was like 3 but obvisly i couldent have one really until now so yes i cant wait really :2thumb: hes fantasic hes got such a character on him.


 

birds are fantastic,they really do have such cheeky and naughty characters ! my two are awesome ! i love them ,they make a mess and i cant listen to music anymore with out a private concert but i love em!:flrt:


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

lol i just love the way how they interact with you alot and yes ther cheeky personallity does it for me.  i cant wait


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

tH3 r3PtIle gUY! said:


> lol i just love the way how they interact with you alot and yes ther cheeky personallity does it for me.  i cant wait


 

yeh i bet,when i leave my room they squawk after me but quiet down after a while,but then if they hear me taking to the dogs they scream the house down,its amazing how much they bond with you,i gave suki (conure) to my dad other day while i was feeding dogs he decided he wanted to follow so flew after me perched on the kitchen door staring at me through the glass:lol2:


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

rach666 said:


> yeh i bet,when i leave my room they squawk after me but quiet down after a while,but then if they hear me taking to the dogs they scream the house down,its amazing how much they bond with you,i gave suki (conure) to my dad other day while i was feeding dogs he decided he wanted to follow so flew after me perched on the kitchen door staring at me through the glass:lol2:


lol i actuly cant wait this guy is great he fell asleep on my arms the other days because i was stroking him and the next min he was gone it was just an aww moment lol


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

tH3 r3PtIle gUY! said:


> lol i actuly cant wait this guy is great he fell asleep on my arms the other days because i was stroking him and the next min he was gone it was just an aww moment lol


 
:lol2: awwww sounds like hes a lil sweetie! my pumpkin (tiel) is a baby she just wants to be stroked alllllll the time,will squeeze her head in your hand so you get the point. when you getting him?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

tH3 r3PtIle gUY! said:


> thanks very much  the lady said that just be prepared for his "teenage years" as hes turning from child to adult but he really is a very good bird has already started to talk and is not scared of humans me and my mum went to the lady whos got him today and we both handled him and he was fine with both of us, the only thing he does is that if somones holding him he wont let anyone else really touch him he wont bite but growls but hes fine once hes gone to the other person if you see what i mean.


Before you buy him you *need* to read this book:

Amazon.com: The Parrot Who Owns Me: The Story of a Relationship (9780679463306): Joanna Burger: Books

It's not his "teenage" years. It's his "adult" years.

And, again, what happens if he bonds with, say, your Mum? Are you going to take him away from "his person" when you move out after University? I can tell you from experience that's a terrible thing to do to a parrot - when my ex-hubby left his Timneh grey with me, she was miserable. She didn't quite get to the oven-ready chicken look (although she did often shout "choco chicken pie" at me) but she did pick feathers. She just plain didn't like me - and now, in her new home (which is about as different to here as night is to day) when she sees me she snarls at me and if I try to say hello or give her a tickle, I almost always get bitten.


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

rach666 said:


> :lol2: awwww sounds like hes a lil sweetie! my pumpkin (tiel) is a baby she just wants to be stroked alllllll the time,will squeeze her head in your hand so you get the point. when you getting him?


 
awwwww she sounds like a lil cutie lol im getting him somtime this week hopfully but might have to wait until next week. i really cannot wait


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

tH3 r3PtIle gUY! said:


> awwwww she sounds like a lil cutie lol im getting him somtime this week hopfully but might have to wait until next week. i really cannot wai
> 
> 
> :lol2: she is,not when she sits pulling all my facial peircings shes like a bloody magpie! post pics of him when you do,im all excited for you haha


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Firstly, well done ReptileGuy! I was sure we would be reading that you had got a macaw! You have certainly made a wise choice by not getting a macaw!

Secondly, is this amazon DNA sexed? If it is a male, you may well be in for a rough time when he is in breeding mode. Male amazons become very aggressive at this time, even attacking the people they normally adore. You will have to manage him carefully at this time, which last for a few weeks generally.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*amazons*

I know it's generally the cock birds that are accepted as aggressive but I've never had anything but affection from my two amazon boys.However I have a red lored hen,tame, but she's one hell of a fierce old bird.Not mellowed in over twenty years.Hates me with a passion.


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

Zoo-Man said:


> I can't help but think that you are going to make a mistake in getting a B & G Macaw!


 
I agree with this comment, dont want to smash your dreams but honestly you want to start with something smaller and for a beginner! They may be alot to look at but the sheer power of there beak once its got in a strop and tryed to nibble at you will intimidate you to say the least. And you cant give it less attention or you'll have a bird with severe behavioural difficulties!!


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

thanks everybody i love this little guy to bits the women said that he might be a moody so and so when its breeding season but she said just leave him and he'll snap out of it after a few weeks and well i love him so much i sure i can forgive him for a bite or to  i really cant wait.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

tH3 r3PtIle gUY! said:


> thanks everybody i love this little guy to bits the women said that he might be a moody so and so when its breeding season but she said just leave him and he'll snap out of it after a few weeks and well i love him so much i sure i can forgive him for a bite or to  i really cant wait.


 

anyparrot can be moody at the best of times but amazons are known for there sexual frustration and temper problems,lol,but im sure you are prepared:flrt:


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

it probs wont be tomorrow when i get him because im out all night at a bomfire party but hopfully ill be getting him tomorrow and ill be able to spend the whole night with him  i really actuly cannot wait and as for his breeding moments well ill just have to suck it up and smile im sure he'll bring me enough joy to forgive him  :2thumb:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I'm just worried that you haven't answered my question - what if he bonds to someone other than you when he hits adulthood? Are you completely prepared for him to be *someone else's* parrot?


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

tH3 r3PtIle gUY! said:


> it probs wont be tomorrow when i get him because im out all night at a bomfire party but hopfully ill be getting him tomorrow and ill be able to spend the whole night with him  i really actuly cannot wait and as for his breeding moments well ill just have to suck it up and smile im sure he'll bring me enough joy to forgive him  :2thumb:


 
thats the best thing to do when you first get him,just sit with him and talk to him,that was how i bonded with mine wen i went down stairs his cage came with me etc,had to train him to be left alone though as he screetched when i left the room( my fault for spoiling him ):lol2:


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

i might be picking him up yoday  my dads coming for me any min now and were going to have a look at him well i say a "look" lol but yer i really cant wait anylonger and as for him bonding with somone else obviously ill try to get him to love me more than anyothers but if he does attact himself to somone else then it will be very very sad but ill just have to well i dont know but i wouldnt sell him id probs look after him and let who ever hes taken to handle him.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

tH3 r3PtIle gUY! said:


> i wouldnt sell him id probs look after him and let who ever hes taken to handle him.


So, when you move out, if he's attached to, say, your mum, you'll take him with you anyway?


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> So, when you move out, if he's attached to, say, your mum, you'll take him with you anyway?


 
no ill keep him with my mum and i guess ill have to teach her how to fully look after him i surpose nothing else i can do


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

hes hereeeeee!  im over the moon hes great ill get picture up either later on today or tomorrow he arrived yesterday but couldnt get away from him really  he is great....


----------



## RENT-A-GOAT (Oct 25, 2009)

Congrats on entering the world of parrots! (Ive had my Grey for 16yrs)
After reading this I am so glad you saw sense and walked away from the temptation of a Macaw I have seen so many cases of birds being purchased and then cast away as soon as the new owners fully feel the demands of such birds and the costs that arise from them to be properly housed etc.


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

tH3 r3PtIle gUY! said:


> hes hereeeeee!  im over the moon hes great ill get picture up either later on today or tomorrow he arrived yesterday but couldnt get away from him really  he is great....


 
WOOHOO ! YAY ! you must get pics up asap pleaseeeee:flrt:


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

guys i think i might have a problem for like the last hour hes been sneezing is it bad i mean hes still happy as ever but any ideas or is it just an itch up hes nose reply quickly if can thanks sam.


----------



## RENT-A-GOAT (Oct 25, 2009)

Make sure you post your pics up in this thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics-pictures/403747-show-us-your-bird.html


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

whats with the sneezing tho


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

he keep scratching him self aswel and ive notice very few little white things on his feathers


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

anyone pleaseeeeeee


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

The white things on his feathers are probably the broken sheaths of his new & growing feathers. It sounds like he is moulting which can make them seem a bit itchy. The sneezing could also be because of the associated dust. You should spray him with warm water daily, & this should help the new feather sheaths to break through & will also reduce feather dust. If he is still sneezing a lot after a short period, you might want to pop him down to your avian vet for a check. Have you found an avian vet yet?


----------



## RENT-A-GOAT (Oct 25, 2009)

Not sure what the sneezing could be, I would take him to an avain vet for them to check him over the white on his wings could poss be some sort of mite but Im not sure as have never come across sneezing or mites with my bird.


----------



## tH3 r3PtIle gUY! (Sep 5, 2009)

hes stop sneezing now it was just for like an hour or two hes back to his normal self once again  just me be over worried i think but thanks anyway


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

What Zoo-man says - the white bits are probably feather related & could also be the cause of the sneezing - Ammies do sneeze more than you might expect. Make sure you ahve NO air fresheners in the house & dont use aerosols around your Ammie as these too can cause respiratory irritations.

The spraying is VERY important for an Amazon parrot as they need to keep their feathers in tip top condition & dont forget they come from the rain forests of South America (mostly) so need a high humidity to maintain good feather condition.

Ensure they get plenty of fresh fruit & veg as Vitamins A deficiency can also cause excessive sneezing, and at the same time avoid a seed mix high in sunflower. There are plenty of mixes now produced specificaly for Amazons - check out Rob Harvey, DietecUK, Junglegold, Double Dutch & other parrot related seed suppliers.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

carlycharlie said:


> What Zoo-man says - the white bits are probably feather related & could also be the cause of the sneezing - Ammies do sneeze more than you might expect. Make sure you ahve NO air fresheners in the house & dont use aerosols around your Ammie as these too can cause respiratory irritations.
> 
> The spraying is VERY important for an Amazon parrot as they need to keep their feathers in tip top condition & dont forget they come from the rain forests of South America (mostly) so need a high humidity to maintain good feather condition.
> 
> Ensure they get plenty of fresh fruit & veg as Vitamins A deficiency can also cause excessive sneezing, and at the same time avoid a seed mix high in sunflower. There are plenty of mixes now produced specificaly for Amazons - check out Rob Harvey, DietecUK, Junglegold, Double Dutch & other parrot related seed suppliers.


 I was going to mention the plug in air fresheners (electronic chemical stink makers) and aerosols. Also no joss sticks, candles and no smoking around it wither. I must admit I have amazons (3 species) and haven't noticed them sneezing any more than the other parrot species I have her. I would mention also that they do need higher levels of vitamin A than others do and lack of it can cause respiratory problems. Foods rich in vitamin A are most of the orange/red ones so carrots and sweet potatoes for example. Par boiled and mashed in order for them to facilitate absorbing the vitamin which they do better than when they are raw. Yellow and red peppers also are good.
I had to grit my teeth at the 'Ammie' though but then I hate name shortening to Ammie instead of amazon, grey instead of greyhound, jack, instead of jack russell. Whatever next, just af for african grey, tim for timneh, mac for macaw or con for conures?
Amazons and big noisy conures are what I like best :flrt:


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

Just to add to what Carlycharlie and Fenwoman have said regarding potentially harmful chemicals - it is also important never to allow your parrot to be allowed into the kitchen or food preperation areas, especially when there's cooking going on as a lot of appliances and cookery equipement like teflon frying pans, non-stick hobs, toastie makers, toasters etc give off odourless fumes called polytetrafluroethaline (PTFE) fumes which is harmless to us humans and most other pets, but will kill a bird in seconds.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> I had to grit my teeth at the 'Ammie' though but then I hate name shortening to Ammie instead of amazon, grey instead of greyhound, jack, instead of jack russell. Whatever next, just af for african grey, tim for timneh, mac for macaw or con for conures?


Aww, you mean you don't call 'em "Congos" or "Timmies" ?


----------



## stucoady (May 23, 2008)

9Red said:


> Just to add to what Carlycharlie and Fenwoman have said regarding potentially harmful chemicals - it is also important never to allow your parrot to be allowed into the kitchen or food preperation areas, especially when there's cooking going on as a lot of appliances and cookery equipement like teflon frying pans, non-stick hobs, toastie makers, toasters etc give off odourless fumes called polytetrafluroethaline (PTFE) fumes which is harmless to us humans and most other pets, but will kill a bird in seconds.


From my genral understanding, teflon products can be used as they are only a danger if heated at a very high tempt.


----------



## invisiblejohn (Nov 10, 2009)

just had a look around Google, there is quite a few care sheets for macaws.

example: 
Macaw Care Guide, All about Macaws


good luck, google is your friend.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

9Red said:


> Just to add to what Carlycharlie and Fenwoman have said regarding potentially harmful chemicals - it is also important never to allow your parrot to be allowed into the kitchen or food preperation areas, especially when there's cooking going on as a lot of appliances and cookery equipement like teflon frying pans, non-stick hobs, toastie makers, toasters etc give off odourless fumes called polytetrafluroethaline (PTFE) fumes which is harmless to us humans and most other pets, but will kill a bird in seconds.


Whilst the thread is (sort of) on the subject, what about self-cleaning ovens when they're umm...self cleaning? lol
It's always bothered me, and I hate not knowing. :lol2:


----------

